# Mon clavier Apple bluetooth se déconnecte toutes les 5 mn



## Julien57000 (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, mon clavier apple bluetooth se déconnecte toutes les 5 minutes, ce qui est plus que gênant. Les piles sont pourtant chargées à 100% et aucun appareil métallique qui pourrait perturber le signal (genre téléphone, stylo, couteau, etc) ne se trouve entre ledit clavier et l'ordinateur. Le clavier est en parfait état et n'a jamais reçu de choc donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi cela m'arrive. 

QQ1 a il déjà eu ces problèmes? Savez-vous comment les résoudre svp ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

As tu consulté les fils existants (en bas, à gauche de cette page) ?


----------



## Julien57000 (2 Mai 2014)

Oui je viens de les consulter.

Malheureusement, cela ne règle pas mon problème. Dans les options Préférences système>Bluetooth, l'option pour rendre l'appareil détectable n'existe pas. Peut être est ce une ancienne option d'un plus vieil OS mais il n'y a rien chez moi.

Je tiens aussi à préciser que mon clavier ne se déconnecte pas après une trop longue période d'inactivité du à une mise en veille ou à un passage en mode éco. Il se déconnecte en pleine utilisation, pendant que je joue a un jeu vidéo ou que je rédige un message, donc ça ne viens pas de la non-plus


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Si utilises Mavericks, oui, l'option a disparue.

Quelle est la qualité de ton signal ? Dans la barre des menus, en maintenant la touche Alt, un clic sur l'icône Bluetooth et tu verras la ligne RSSI qui donne la puissance du signal.

Entre 0 et -70, il est bon (voir très bon).
Entre -71 et -90, il est faible.
Après 91, il est mauvais avec des risques de déconnexion.


----------



## Phil 56 (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai un peu le même problème.
I-Mac depuis fin 2012 acheté à Lorient.
J'avais quelques problèmes de déconnexion mais ce n'était pas trop gênant.
1 an plus tard, écran gris, le mac part en réparation et revient un mois plus tard. Ca a été assez sportif et il a fallu taper un peu du poing sur la table pour leur faire comprendre mon énorme mécontentement. J'en ai profité pour leur dire que j'avais les déconnexions bluetooth.
Il me trifouille un truc et hop c'est reparti, enfin presque.

J'ai toujours des déconnexions et là, ça commence à me taper sur le système.

J'ai fait des recherches sur le net, mais à chaque fois, je me retrouve avec des tutos faisant appel à des fonctions ayant disparues au fil des maj.

Ces déconnexions arrivent assez souvent quand je quitte une session, ou sinon de façon aléatoire.
Bien évidemment, les piles ont été changées, c'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé.

L'OS.X est 10.9.5

J'ai essayé ALT + icône bluetooth, mais je ne trouve pas la ligne RSSI ! Serait-ce une fois de plus une maj ayant fait disparaître cette fonction ?

Merci d'avance

Phil


----------



## PBG4 (9 Novembre 2014)

J'ai le même problème avec ma souris Apple bluetooth sur mon MBP avec Yosemite.
C'est franchement pénible.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

Phil 56 a dit:


> J'ai toujours des déconnexions l


créer une session neuve
et tester session test ,  session 1 fermée
(car il y a aussi des fichiers "dent bleue"  de session)


----------



## Phil 56 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour Pascal

Ok, j'en avais une que les dépanneurs avaient mis lorsqu'ils m'ont tout réinstallé.
Je la laisse tourner et je verrai bien.
Vous tiens au courant.

Merci

Phil 56


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

humm
j'en créerai vraiment une "neuve neuve", à toi

pourquoi?
car tu dis bien qu'à l'époque la réparation avait été ( temporairement ) OK

depuis les choses ont changé
donc pour resoudre ce couac en novembre 2014 j'utiliserai une session crée en nov 2014


----------



## Phil 56 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir Pascal

Je viens de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur nommé "essai".
Il a les droits admin

Juste après sa création, j'ai fermé ma session habituelle, et je suis allé dans la session "essai" et j'ai eu le droit à une déconnexion. Mais, pas à prendre en compte à mon avis car très souvent, quand je passe d'une session à une autre, j'ai des déconnexions.

Je le laisse tourner cette nuit, on verra ce que ça donnera demain matin.

Merci pour l'aide 

Phil 56


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

histoire de voir si c'est materiel ( mac ou clavier)  ou logiciel (couac OS coté bluetooth)

tu connais sans doute des classiques
les mesures usuelles ( t'en as fait une partie)
  la partie pépins ( ci dessous)
eventuellement faire un Apple Hardware test ( si dvd gris)  appelé diagnostic si pas de dvd gris
(voir aide mac)

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour
ou tout simplement CMD R reinstaller OSX

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Phil 56 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir

On a utilisé un peu la nouvelle session sans déconnexion.

Le petit a joué sur Minecraft pas mal de temps à partir de sa session et ça s'est très bien passé aussi.

Pour info, lorsque j'ai récupéré le Mac après la panne début 2014, j'ai ré-importé la sauvegarde time-machine. 
Si le bug était dans la session origine, le fait de récupérer la sauvegarde a peut-être permis au bug de revenir. La session du petit n'était pas encore créé à ce moment là.

J'avais déjà fait le PRAM, ça n'avait rien fait.

L'OS est à jour de (Maverick), lorsque k'ai fait les maj, le bug était toujours présent.

Si le pbm vient de ma session admin, il faudrait donc que je passe mes données sur une nouvelle session. En gros, il faut que je fasse non pas une sauvegarde time-machine, mais des  sauvegardes séparées de I-tunes, I-Photo et aussi de tout les fichiers vidéos que j'ai créé (Quoique... ils doivent être dans la bibliothèque I-tunes)

Merci pour le coup de main

Phil


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

Phil 56 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> On a utilisé un peu la nouvelle session sans déconnexion.


premier bon signe


> Le petit a joué sur Minecraft pas mal de temps à partir de sa session et ça s'est très bien passé aussi.


deuxieme bon signe


> Si le bug était dans la session origine, le fait de récupérer la sauvegarde a peut-être permis au bug de revenir.


c'est à présent une certitude
le bug est sur une session et fut  repris des sauvegardes

et ...


> Si le pbm vient de ma session admin, il faudrait donc que je passe mes données sur une nouvelle session


pas du tout !!

enfin tu pourrais mais c'est long penible et.... pas nécessaire

il suffira de virer les fichiers malades et c'est tout !
evidemment  il peut y avoir plusieurs fichiers en jeu et ca peut prendre un moment avant de trouver le ou les nazes


je dirai à priori déjà trois très probables
les *trois* preferences bluetooth dans *tes* preferences de *ton* compte


Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.mouse.plist
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.trackpad.plist

et dans le byhost un fichier
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/ByHost/com.apple.Bluetooth.( _serie de chiffres lettres)_.plist


tu déplaces ces 3 fichiers ( par exemple sur bureau)
et tu redemarres le mac

A relance de TA session des fichiers neufs seront recrées
 teste 

et tu verras bien


----------



## Phil 56 (11 Novembre 2014)

Pascal

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide.

Je tenterai de faire ça demain ou plus tard dans la semaine.

Avant toute manip', j'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde time-machine, mais elle a échoué car plus de place sur le DD externe. Il manque en gros 150 Go

Mon fils voulant profiter de itunes sur sa session, j'ai du déplacer le dossier i tunes media dans un répertoire partagé. Quand je l'ai fait, le déplacement a pris deux heures. Je comprends donc qu'un nouveau répertoire a été créé. Je me retrouve donc deux fois avec le même répertoire.

Mais impossible de remettre la main sur le répertoire origine.
Il y a plein de dossier bibliothèque partout créé par i-tunes ou autre et c'est pas franchement logique. Si i-tunes et sa bibli étaient dans un unique répertoire, ce serait tout de même  bcp plus simple.

Du coup, j'ai un répertoire à virer, mais je ne sais plus lequel. Bon au pire, je vire celui que j'ai créé sur la session du petit.

Qu'en penses tu ?

Merci d'avance

Phil


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2014)

Phil 56 a dit:


> Avant toute manip', j'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde time-machine, mais elle a échoué car plus de place sur le DD externe. Il manque en gros 150 Go


c'est bien un imac?
(c'est ce qui semble etre dit , acheté à  lorient)
en passant truc es forum
ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dit coté ordi *pc vista* ( ce qui est peu utile comme info sur un forum mac )
corriger car aucune info sur le mac
--
autre note es forum
un fil = un probleme
un autre probleme => poster dans  un autre fil dédié
et si possible un fil existant  car la majorité des questions est déjà traitée  et solutionnée
ici tu t'es gourré de manip TM

avec un imac on laisse le disque de sauvegarde branché tout le temps
ainsi les mises à jour  sauvegarde TM se font toutes seules  toutes les heures  et TM  purge tout seul les scories
ou au moins brancher plusieurs fois par mois
SI on ne branche pas le dd externe , apres un temps donné  ( 10 jours ou 15 jours je me rappelle plus) TM considere qu'il n'y a pas de sauvegarde et en refait une complete 

Maintenant il est aussi possible que le DD manquait de place
  pour etre  tranquille DD pour TM en general au moins 2 ou 3 fois la taille à sauvegarder
et en cas de remplissage TM  en mode normal commence à virer des anciens fichiers
 voir les fils sur TM




> Mon fils voulant profiter de itunes sur sa session, j'ai du déplacer le dossier i tunes media dans un répertoire partagé. Quand je l'ai fait, le déplacement a pris deux heures. Je comprends donc qu'un nouveau répertoire a été créé. Je me retrouve donc deux fois avec le même répertoire.
> 
> Mais impossible de remettre la main sur le répertoire origine.
> Il y a plein de dossier bibliothèque partout créé par i-tunes ou autre et c'est pas franchement logique. Si i-tunes et sa bibli étaient dans un unique répertoire, ce serait tout de même  bcp plus simple
> ...


autre note es forum:   deuxieme exemple un fil = un probleme

ici tu t'es gourré de manip itunes
(voir la section itunes)
--
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## PBG4 (12 Novembre 2014)

J'ai eu le même problème avec ma souris Apple
L'Apple care m'a fait faire ceci :
Eteindre lordi
Appuyer simultanément sur les touches Alt+Crt+Maj (bas)
Appuyer brièvement sur le bouton de démarrage sans démarrer lordi.
Puis redémarrer lordi

Ca a l'air de marcher


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2014)

PBG4 a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème avec ma souris Apple
> L'Apple care m'a fait faire ceci :
> Eteindre lordi
> Appuyer simultanément sur les touches Alt+Crt+Maj (bas)
> ...


ce n'est pas tout à fait  le même probleme
ici le couac affecte une seule session

et sur l'autre fil tu n'avais pas donné le resultat de test.. autre session

en passant la manip est un banal reset de SMC

et le reset est different selon les mac
PBG4 a un MBP
et Phil 56  c'est un imac ( AUTRE forme de reset)

ca peut résoudre le couac
comme pas le résoudre

procedure pour imac  est là
http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT3964


----------



## Phil 56 (15 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir Pascal

Désolé pour le silence, semaine bien chargée et de plus je résolvais mes problèmes de Mac.

Alors, dans l'ordre :

1/Voulant faire une sauvegarde avant de changer quoi que ce soit, j'ai libéré de la place sur mes disques durs externes. J'ai identifié la bilbiothèque I-tunes qui était utilisée. En fait en copiant cette bibli sur un dossier partagé je me suis retrouvé avec deux biblis identiques, donc, 2 fois 250Go pour rien. 
Un bon coup de ménage dans des vidéos, et j'ai pu formater mon deuxième disque dur en EXFAT de façon à pouvoir y stocker des données compatibles Apple et PC.

2/J'ai mis à jour mon profil qui il est vrai datait de l'époque où on n'avait pas encore acheté l'I-mac.

3/J'ai viré les 3 fichiers comme tu me l'as dit et j'ai relancé la machine.

4/Je n'ai pas noté de bug concernant la souris et le clavier. J'ai changé plusieurs fois de sessions pour vérifier si tout allait bien et je n'ai rien observé d'anormal. Avant, j'avais des déconnexions.

Alors, Pascal, un GRAND merci pour ton aide précieuse. Ca FONCTIONNE enfin !!
Bravo, chapeau bas.

Encore merci

Bonne soirée.

Phil


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2014)

c'est pas fini 

comme tu as résolu...
--
Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


--
et perso je ferai gaffe avec les usages mixtes pc mac
car certains vindoz peuvent flinguer la table mac
(alors le disque est lu en vindoz mais mal vu ou plus vu depuis un mac)


----------



## Phil 56 (15 Novembre 2014)

Pascal

Via "outil de discussion", je ne trouve pas "résolu".
Peut-être normal puisque ce n'est pas moi qui ait ouvert la discussion.

Phil


----------



## Phil 56 (15 Novembre 2014)

Pascal

Mauvaise nouvelle :

J'ai laissé tourner le Mac sans avoir de programme en route jusqu'à maintenant 23h40.

Je vais pour l'éteindre : la souris ne bouge plus, le clavier ne répond plus ....

Et c'est reparti pour un tour ...

Phil


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

tester ca aussi

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Phil 56 (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir

Bon, j'ai laissé tel quel pour le moment.
J'ai quelques déconnexions mais beaucoup moins qu'avant.

J'ai fait le reset pram, mais ça n'a rien donné.

On verra avec le temps.
Depuis, un autre pbm a surgi. Décidément, Imac et moi, ça fait deux !

Merci encore Pascal

Phil56


----------

